# Johnson's Beach 4/20 and 4/21



## Drone82 (Jun 22, 2009)

Went out this weekend hoping to catch a shark. Put 4 lines in the water using cut mullet. My buddy got a bite, and while he was reeling in, so did I. As soon as I set the hook, the fish started running and took 3/4 of my line! I was worried because it was on my surf rod that had 10lb mono with a small circle hook. Hadn't counted on hooking a submarine on that pole! He got his in, around 38'' redfish. I fought my monster for 45 minutes, babying it the whole time. It ran me 100 yards down the beach and back before I finally landed this sucker! 50'' redfish, 65 lbs. The pictures really don't do it justice. Also got 2 small bullsharks that night. Best night in a long time for us! 

Sunday night was a complete opposite! 2 catfish and one bluefish.


----------



## LUNDY (Aug 23, 2012)

congrats on the nice fish! 65 lbs?


----------



## Drone82 (Jun 22, 2009)

Yep! Sucker was heavy! Never in my life have a caught a red that big. It was a blast.


----------



## HighCotton (Oct 2, 2007)

Well done, sir! Might be just a bit heavy on your lbs, though ... 30#'s? Good fish by any account. Thanks for the report.


----------



## Drone82 (Jun 22, 2009)

Lol, maybe a tad. It was a beast for sure!


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

That's a red! I need to start surf fishing for those suckers, they put our bob syke reds to shame


----------



## Drone82 (Jun 22, 2009)

I had NEVER caught a red in the surf before Sat night. Guess I made up for it all in one fish!


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Seems like it! I have only caught one red in the surf so far and it fought like a champ even though it was only 35 inches


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

thats awesome


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxfish4fun (Oct 22, 2007)

dang,sweet,tried this weekend and only got catfish


----------



## Drone82 (Jun 22, 2009)

Yea. Tried the same spot the next night and it was WAY more rough. I had a spider weight on me which held good but the other lines got caught in the current.


----------



## Drone82 (Jun 22, 2009)

Well, tried again last night. Strong wind out of the east, but not as rough as Sunday night. Started catching catfish, 7 total I think. Then I hooked into 35'' of redfish. Sorry, no pics.


----------



## kilroy1117 (Mar 11, 2013)

Hell, at least JB is starting to heat up. This is good news.


----------



## Drone82 (Jun 22, 2009)

Yea, no doubt. Went again on Monday night and caught a 35 incher. Never had this kinda redfish luck out there.


----------



## kilroy1117 (Mar 11, 2013)

I will probably be out there, weather permitting, Sunday early a.m.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Great fish man, but if it was 65 pounds you would have shattered the Florida state record, which is currently 52 lbs. 5 oz. Haha. Either way, it's a monster.


----------



## pcolasoldier31 (Apr 18, 2012)

man that's a pig of a red fish....nice catch


----------

